# Pato Bidone dell'anno in Brasile



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Dicembre 2013)

Pato è stato eletto bidone dell'anno in Brasile dal sito goal brasile

"Pensionato a 24 anni" - "Peggior investimento dell'anno" - "Pensa di più alle sue nuove pettinature che a giocare a calcio" - "Ha perso la voglia di allenarsi e di sacrificarsi".

Questi i giudizi su di lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2013)

Un giocatore finito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

credo proprio che ha ragione Splendidi...soltanto con un miracolo può tornare un grande giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Aragorn (10 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Ha perso la voglia di allenarsi e di sacrificarsi".



Ecco perchè non lo rimpangerò mai.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2013)

E' stato uno dei tanti bluff della storia del calcio


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2013)

Mado  pensavo almeno in Brasile fa qualcosa e invece


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' stato uno dei tanti bluff della storia del calcio



Dal 2000 in poi sicuramente il più grande.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2013)

Per me non è mai stato un grande giocatore.

IL bluff.


----------



## rossovero (10 Dicembre 2013)

Troppi soldi troppo presto, tutti a dirgli "Sei un un fenomeno". Succede.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

farebbe bene a iniziare a pensare seriamente a come reinvestire i suoi guadagni...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2013)

Gli mancano solo le sbronze e le m.ignotte e poi upperà al livello Adriano 2.0


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Succede quando hai un cervello grosso come una noce . 
Se giocatori come lui e Balotelli avessero la testa di una persona NORMALE non dico di un genio ma normale sarebbero 10 volte piu forti.. 

ma a loro la natura ha dato i piedi e non la testa .... a giocatori come Ibra ha dato i piedi e la testa ..a giocatori come Ronaldo ha dato la testa il fisico i pieni e pure tutto il contorno... 

i campioni quelli veri lo sono prima di tutto fuori dal campo .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

poteva avvicinarsi a Ronaldo il Fenomeno questo...in tanti dicevano che poteva diventare più forte di Messi e Ronaldo e invece...che peccato, almeno Adriano e Robinho qualcosa hanno fatto, lui invece...


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poteva avvicinarsi a Ronaldo il Fenomeno questo...in tanti dicevano che poteva diventare più forte di Messi e Ronaldo e invece...che peccato, almeno Adriano e Robinho qualcosa hanno fatto, lui invece...



? 

Ma dai! E' stato sempre un giocatoretto, altro che Ronaldo e Messi!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Dicembre 2013)

Io sinceramente non ho mai sentito parlare nessuno di Pato. Anzi, forse i tifosi sono sempre stati ultracauti..


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poteva avvicinarsi a Ronaldo il Fenomeno questo...in tanti dicevano che poteva diventare più forte di Messi e Ronaldo e invece...che peccato, almeno Adriano e Robinho qualcosa hanno fatto, lui invece...



E' anche colpa nostra comunque, direi che i motivi del suo flop sono da dividersi a metà.

Lui ha la testa di un dodicenne ma i primi anni era devastante, poi l'abbiamo rovinato in palestra.


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2013)

si dai ora è come sparare sulla croce rossa, va bene tutto ma non si può leggere che il primo Pato fosse un giocatore qualunque, il revisionismo è lo sport preferito da molti


----------



## Albijol (10 Dicembre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Troppi soldi troppo presto, tutti a dirgli "Sei un un fenomeno". Succede.



Ma lo era un fenomeno.


----------



## Milo (10 Dicembre 2013)

un affare a venderlo a 15, quando si poteva a 30 era fuochi d'artificio.... contento comunque


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si dai ora è come sparare sulla croce rossa, va bene tutto ma non si può leggere che il primo Pato fosse un giocatore qualunque, il revisionismo è lo sport preferito da molti



Vabbè ma nel calcio è sempre così, ci si dimentica in un amen delle cose positive.


----------



## Hammer (10 Dicembre 2013)

Era un potenziale fenomeno. A 17/18 anni esibiva qualità devastanti in Italia, non in Olanda o in Spagna. Considerato, a buona ragione, uno dei craques del calcio mondiale.

A voi la spartizione delle colpe...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

ma ragazzi trovatemi uno che faceva 1 gol ogni 2 partite in Serie A da 18 a 21-22 anni...Bojan solo il primo anno al Barcellona ha fatto bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2013)

la colpa non è interamente sua ma mi viene da dire che il 60% sia suo.
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso...
Ciò non toglie che mi dispiace maledettamente per lui.


----------



## O Animal (10 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## smallball (10 Dicembre 2013)

un rottame...


----------



## gabuz (10 Dicembre 2013)

Uno spreco...


----------



## Marilson (10 Dicembre 2013)

ottimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Scemi loro che hanno voluto sborsare 15 milioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> poteva avvicinarsi a Ronaldo il Fenomeno questo...in tanti dicevano che poteva diventare più forte di Messi e Ronaldo e invece...che peccato, almeno *Adriano * e Robinho qualcosa hanno fatto, lui invece...


Adriano ha fatto quanto Pato o poco più. Uno dei tanti esempi di carriere buttate.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2013)

Niente di diverso da ciò che succedeva qui. Ehh ma in Brasile non si rompe mai, ti credo non corre.


----------



## Hammer (10 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Forse il suo ultimo acuto, era già in fase calantissima


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Pato è stato eletto bidone dell'anno in Brasile dal sito goal brasile
> 
> "Pensionato a 24 anni" - "Peggior investimento dell'anno" - "Pensa di più alle sue nuove pettinature che a giocare a calcio" - "Ha perso la voglia di allenarsi e di sacrificarsi".
> 
> Questi i giudizi su di lui.



ma già qui a Milano aveva perso la voglia di allenarsi e sacrificarsi...e già dal 2010.
si è montato la testa, ha ricevuto un sacco di complimenti, osannato come nessun altro giocatore o quasi nell ultimo decennio della storia del Milan, ha pensato di essere già arrivato ed invece a questi livelli se pensi di essere già arrivato fai sta fine perchè nel calcio si deve sempre migliorare, se ti fermi e ti siedi sugli allori sei finito.
in campo pretendeva di stare fermo in attacco a ricevere il pallone, non si sognava neanche ad accennare ad un minimo di pressing, lui non si sprecava per carità guai a fare una corsettina in più per aiutare la squadra.
purtroppo la sua testa e la sua personalità non l hanno neanche aiutato sotto questo aspetto.
l altro giorno leggevo che fine aveva fatto Adriano....se non si dà una sbrigata alla svelta temo per lui possa diventare anche peggio.
un grandissimo talento sprecato. per colpa sua.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi trovatemi uno che faceva 1 gol ogni 2 partite in Serie A da 18 a 21-22 anni...Bojan solo il primo anno al Barcellona ha fatto bene



El Shaarawy l anno scorso ha segnato più di Pato


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

Pato era un Fenomeno (con la F maiuscola) annunciato,poi il destino ha preso una piega diversa da quando ha iniziato a disfarsi al primo allungo.Mi spiace molto.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pato era un Fenomeno (con la F maiuscola) annunciato,poi il destino ha preso una piega diversa da quando ha iniziato a disfarsi al primo allungo.Mi spiace molto.



Pato non è mai stato un fenomeno di tecnica, un Ronaldo per dire era di un altro pianeta, ma anche un Kaka.
la forza di Pato era l aspetto fisico, possedeva uno scatto devastante da centrometista che era imprendibile per le difese avversarie.
persa questa sua forza è diventato un giocatore mediocre come tanti altri, anzi pure peggio.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Dicembre 2013)

Pato a 17 anni aveva battuto tanti record...non scherziamo questo quando è arrivato, come promessa era un Messi, un Van Basten, poi purtroppo non ha retto, ma di certo era fenomenale, ricordate l'esordio col Napoli...


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

una delle ultime foto postate da Pato su istagram


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> Pato non è mai stato un fenomeno di tecnica, un Ronaldo per dire era di un altro pianeta, ma anche un Kaka.
> la forza di Pato era l aspetto fisico, possedeva uno scatto devastante da centrometista che era imprendibile per le difese avversarie.
> persa questa sua forza è diventato un giocatore mediocre come tanti altri, anzi pure peggio.



Martins era velocissimo,Biabiany è velocissimo,Nilmar è velocissimo.Nessuno di questi ha fatto un esordio come il Milan-Napoli di Pato,né segnato doppiette in Champions al Bernabeu,né stuprato la difesa del Barça dopo 30 secondi dal calcio d'inizio.Nemmeno lontanamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

Pato prima di iniziare a rompersi era un fenomeno, altro che giocatorino. Potenzialmente oggi potrebbe essere un top5 nel suo ruolo, non scherziamo. Purtroppo ha smesso di essere un giocatore a 21 anni


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Martins era velocissimo,Biabiany è velocissimo,Nilmar è velocissimo.Nessuno di questi ha fatto un esordio come il Milan-Napoli di Pato,né segnato doppiette in Champions al Bernabeu,né stuprato la difesa del Barça dopo 30 secondi dal calcio d'inizio.Nemmeno lontanamente.



si ma bisogna anche ricordarsi in CHE CONTESTO ha segnato quei gol all esordio alla partita col Napoli.
Pato ci era stato presentato come il super fenomeno del futuro, da 5 mesi ormai a Milano non si parlava d altro che del suo esordio...sono state anche programmate amichevoli infrasettimanali apposite per farlo giocare visto che non poteva in campionato e doveva aspettare Gennaio.
si è allenato per mesi a Milanello senza poter disputare una partita ufficiale, è logico che contro il napoli avesse il peperoncino nel c.... tanta la voglia era di dimostrare le sue qualità.
comunque sia, anche quella partita se ti ricordi ha segnato DI VELOCITA' con un lancio di Favalli da centrocampo è riuscito a bruciare tutti, così come anche come quel gol di Barcellona che tu dici ha bruciato tutti sullo scatto.
la doppietta al Real Madrid buona, ma ricordati che quel Real Madrid era disastrato in quel periodo, persino la Juve sciagurata di Del Neri vinse a Madrid in quel periodo con doppietta di Del Piero


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> si ma bisogna anche ricordarsi in CHE CONTESTO ha segnato quei gol all esordio alla partita col Napoli.
> Pato ci era stato presentato come il super fenomeno del futuro, da 5 mesi ormai a Milano non si parlava d altro che del suo esordio...sono state anche programmate amichevoli infrasettimanali apposite per farlo giocare visto che non poteva in campionato e doveva aspettare Gennaio.
> si è allenato per mesi a Milanello senza poter disputare una partita ufficiale, è logico che contro il napoli avesse il peperoncino nel c.... tanta la voglia era di dimostrare le sue qualità.
> comunque sia, anche quella partita se ti ricordi ha segnato DI VELOCITA' con un lancio di Favalli da centrocampo è riuscito a bruciare tutti, così come anche come quel gol di Barcellona che tu dici ha bruciato tutti sullo scatto.
> la doppietta al Real Madrid buona, ma ricordati che quel Real Madrid era disastrato in quel periodo, persino la Juve sciagurata di Del Neri vinse a Madrid in quel periodo con doppietta di Del Piero



Continui a parlare di velocità,trascurando però che non è l'unico fattore (altrimenti,ripeto,i giocatori che ho nominato prima sarebbero al livello di Van Basten).Il lancio di Favalli devi saperlo mettere giù come ha fatto lui (tagliando fuori il difensore con il solo controllo) e devi poi avere la freddezza di fare il tunnel al portiere.Il gol col Barça,senza un ottima tecnica nel dribbling non lo fai nemmeno se sei Usain Bolt.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> Pato non è mai stato un fenomeno di tecnica, un Ronaldo per dire era di un altro pianeta, ma anche un Kaka.
> la forza di Pato era l aspetto fisico, possedeva uno scatto devastante da centrometista che era imprendibile per le difese avversarie.
> persa questa sua forza è diventato un giocatore mediocre come tanti altri, anzi pure peggio.



non sono d'accordo, pato tecnicamente era fortissimo, abbinava tecnica e valocità, appena ha perso un po dal punto di vista fisico è finito


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Continui a parlare di velocità,trascurando però che non è l'unico fattore (altrimenti,ripeto,i giocatori che ho nominato prima sarebbero al livello di Van Basten).Il lancio di Favalli devi saperlo mettere giù come ha fatto lui (tagliando fuori il difensore con il solo controllo) e devi poi avere la freddezza di fare il tunnel al portiere.Il gol col Barça,senza un ottima tecnica nel dribbling non lo fai nemmeno se sei Usain Bolt.



puoi anche avere ragione per carità, anche se contro Valdez ha tirato una ciabattata e per puro fondoschiena gli è passata sotto le gambe al portiere altro che freddezza, comunque sia concorderai con me che anche nel pieno del suo momento migliore, non ha mai dato la sensazione di convincere al 100% che potesse diventare un super fenomeno alla CR7 tanto per intenderci...lui se stava bene fisicamente allora era un signor giocatore, a malapena la sua condizione fisica calava un pò, ecco che assistavamo ad un altro giocatore.
Pato è sempre stato un giocatore che basava tutto sulla sua condizione fisica, se stava bene fisicamente allora non ce n era per nessuno.
siccome però anche negli allenamenti da più parti si dice che neanche lì ci mettesse tutta sta voglia ad allenarsi...ecco che allora non puoi stare in condizione fisica top per tutto l anno come ad esempio fanno CR7 o Messi e quindi ecco che avrebbe sempre offerto PER SEMPRE prestazioni altalenanti. la continuità di CR7 o Messi ad esempio se la sarebbe SEMPRE sognata.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, pato tecnicamente era fortissimo, abbinava tecnica e valocità, appena ha perso un po dal punto di vista fisico è finito



Ronaldo anche da fermo era un fenomeno. potete dirmi tutto ma Pato NO.
Pato da fermo pareva/pare tuttora in Brasile UN TOTEM.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Dicembre 2013)

Un po' mi dispiace perchè all'inzio ci credevo, ma poi negli ultimi due anni l'ho odiato e non ho così tanti rimpianti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Pato aveva tutti i presupposti per diventare un fenomeno, ma il fisico non è stato dalla sua parte. Speriamo che El Shaarawy non faccia la sua stessa fine.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Pato aveva tutti i presupposti per diventare un fenomeno, ma il fisico non è stato dalla sua parte. Speriamo che El Shaarawy non faccia la sua stessa fine.



non solo il fisico. purtroppo.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Il Milan ha messo uno zampino enorme sulla disfatta di Pato e la sua testa di ca.. ha fatto il resto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> puoi anche avere ragione per carità, anche se contro Valdez ha tirato una ciabattata e per puro fondoschiena gli è passata sotto le gambe al portiere altro che freddezza, comunque sia concorderai con me che anche nel pieno del suo momento migliore, non ha mai dato la sensazione di convincere al 100% che potesse diventare un super fenomeno alla CR7 tanto per intenderci...lui se stava bene fisicamente allora era un signor giocatore, a malapena la sua condizione fisica calava un pò, ecco che assistavamo ad un altro giocatore.
> Pato è sempre stato un giocatore che basava tutto sulla sua condizione fisica, se stava bene fisicamente allora non ce n era per nessuno.
> siccome però anche negli allenamenti da più parti si dice che neanche lì ci mettesse tutta sta voglia ad allenarsi...ecco che allora non puoi stare in condizione fisica top per tutto l anno come ad esempio fanno CR7 o Messi e quindi ecco che avrebbe sempre offerto PER SEMPRE prestazioni altalenanti. la continuità di CR7 o Messi ad esempio se la sarebbe SEMPRE sognata.


Perchè CR7 fino ai 22 anni sembrava potesse diventare il fenomeno che è adesso? 

Pato era velocissimo ma non solo nella corsa. Aveva una velocità di pensiero e di esecuzione fuori dal comune e questo non ce l'hai se non hai una grande tecnica. Se poi per tecnica intendi i ghirigori alla Ronaldinho, allora è un altro discorso e neanche Sheva e Kakà hanno tecnica (e per qualcuno quì dentro Kakà non ha tecnica per davvero).


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Perchè CR7 fino ai 22 anni sembrava potesse diventare il fenomeno che è adesso?
> 
> Pato era velocissimo ma non solo nella corsa. Aveva una velocità di pensiero e di esecuzione fuori dal comune e questo non ce l'hai se non hai una grande tecnica. Se poi per tecnica intendi i ghirigori alla Ronaldinho, allora è un altro discorso e neanche Sheva e Kakà hanno tecnica (e per qualcuno quì dentro Kakà non ha tecnica per davvero).



ancora con questa storia dell età...ragazzi ma lo volete capire che non conta niente se sei un fenomeno a 15 anni e poi un bidone a 22-23??
quante volte nel calcio abbiamo assistito a talenti precoci che col passare del tempo si son persi per strada...
CR7 o Ibrahimovic magari a 17-18 anni erano più scarsi di Pato per carità, ma poi col lavoro e con l umiltà e con l impegno quotidiano, sono diventati dei MOSTRI.
Pato questa attitudine non ce l ha avuta e non ce l avrà mai, ecco perchè non ha avuto e non potrà mai avere una carriera alla CR7 o Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Posso dirlo?
Godo.
In passato l'ho adorato, con il tempo ho imparato ad odiarlo.'Sto rottame, che un annetto fa diceva tipo di volersene andare per jeocare di più, ha ottenuto quel che si merita.
Finitissimo a 24 anni, non solo fisicamente ma anche di testa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> ancora con questa storia dell età...ragazzi ma lo volete capire che non conta niente se sei un fenomeno a 15 anni e poi un bidone a 22-23??
> quante volte nel calcio abbiamo assistito a talenti precoci che col passare del tempo si son persi per strada...
> CR7 o Ibrahimovic magari a 17-18 anni erano più scarsi di Pato per carità, ma poi col lavoro e con l umiltà e con l impegno quotidiano, sono diventati dei MOSTRI.
> Pato questa attitudine non ce l ha avuta e non ce l avrà mai, ecco perchè non ha avuto e non potrà mai avere una carriera alla CR7 o Ibrahimovic.


Questo è un altro discorso, ma tu stai dicendo che Pato era solo veloce


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, ma tu stai dicendo che Pato era solo veloce



allora mettiamola così, se Pato stava bene fisicamente, andava il doppio degli avversari e questo gli permetteva di essere veloce di pensiero oltre che di velocità e anche di saltare l avversario facendo sembrare che fosse stato un giocatore dotato di grande tecnica.
quando invece Pato non aveva una condizione fisica ottimale, ecco che non riusciva più a superare l uomo (cosa che Ronaldo invece faceva anche da fermo) o a riessere veloce di pensiero e di giocata.
in pratica il totem che stiamo vedendo da 3 anni a sta parte, dal 2010 a fine 2013.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> puoi anche avere ragione per carità, anche se contro Valdez ha tirato una ciabattata e per puro fondoschiena gli è passata sotto le gambe al portiere altro che freddezza, *comunque sia concorderai con me che anche nel pieno del suo momento migliore, non ha mai dato la sensazione di convincere al 100% che potesse diventare un super fenomeno alla CR7* tanto per intenderci...lui se stava bene fisicamente allora era un signor giocatore, a malapena la sua condizione fisica calava un pò, ecco che assistavamo ad un altro giocatore.
> Pato è sempre stato un giocatore che basava tutto sulla sua condizione fisica, se stava bene fisicamente allora non ce n era per nessuno.
> siccome però anche negli allenamenti da più parti si dice che neanche lì ci mettesse tutta sta voglia ad allenarsi...ecco che allora non puoi stare in condizione fisica top per tutto l anno come ad esempio fanno CR7 o Messi e quindi ecco che avrebbe sempre offerto PER SEMPRE prestazioni altalenanti. la continuità di CR7 o Messi ad esempio se la sarebbe SEMPRE sognata.



A me,prima di iniziare il calvario,quell'impressione la dava.
Ognuno ha le sue opinioni ovviamente,però credo sia ingiusto contestare la continuità di rendimento ad un giocatore che ha iniziato ad avere gravi problemi fisici a 19 anni.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A me,prima di iniziare il calvario,quell'impressione la dava.
> Ognuno ha le sue opinioni ovviamente,però credo sia ingiusto contestare la continuità di rendimento ad un giocatore che ha iniziato ad avere gravi problemi fisici a 19 anni.



comunque io su Pato continuo ancora a pensare che possa essere ancora un giocatore decisivo, ma per competizioni di breve durata(tipo Mondiali).
se Pato si mette tutto di un tratto ad impegnarsi ed a lavorare pesantemente per 2-3 mesi di fila ma seriamente però, ecco che io credo che possa ancora fare la differenza in competizioni di breve durata come il Mondiale.
certo, se continua così forse non verrà neanche convocato ai prossimi Mondiali, però dipende tutto da lui: lui in passato ha già dimostrato di saper arrivare ad una condizione fisica top tale per cui dare la paga a tutti, se ritorna quel Pato UMILE di testa di quando arrivò qui a Milano 6-7 anni fa e se si allena con quella costanza di rendimento come ha fatto qui a Milano per i primi 5 mesi senza giocare partite ufficiali, ecco che allora potrà fare ancora cose importanti.
a me ad esempio viene in mente Adriano che fece vincere la Coppa America al Brasile praticamente da solo qualche anno fa, nonostante era ormai chiaro a tutti che la sua carriera aveva preso una piega declinante.
poi però Adriano ci è ricascato ancora dopo quel torneo, ecco perchè ritengo anche Pato non possa competere più nel lungo periodo come grande giocatore.
se si dà degli obiettivi di breve periodo invece ritengo possa essere ancora un giocatore importante che possa fare la differenza per competizioni brevi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Adriano ha fatto quanto Pato o poco più. Uno dei tanti esempi di carriere buttate.



almeno ha vinto la Coppa America, gol al Mondiale, 2 stagioni fantastiche con l'inter e una con il Parma...la stagione migliore di Pato è quando ha vinto lo Scudetto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy l anno scorso ha segnato più di Pato



a 18 anni in Italia credo che non esiste da 20-30 anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> si ma bisogna anche ricordarsi in CHE CONTESTO ha segnato quei gol all esordio alla partita col Napoli.
> Pato ci era stato presentato come il super fenomeno del futuro, da 5 mesi ormai a Milano non si parlava d altro che del suo esordio...sono state anche programmate amichevoli infrasettimanali apposite per farlo giocare visto che non poteva in campionato e doveva aspettare Gennaio.


che centra questa cosa può essere un arma a doppio taglio eh...c'era tantissima pressione sul ragazzo ed era riuscito a stupire tutti


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a 18 anni in Italia credo che non esiste da 20-30 anni



ti rispondo prendendo il post di prima.

ancora con questa storia dell età...ragazzi ma lo volete capire che non conta niente se sei un fenomeno a 15 anni e poi un bidone a 22-23??
quante volte nel calcio abbiamo assistito a talenti precoci che col passare del tempo si son persi per strada...
CR7 o Ibrahimovic magari a 17-18 anni erano più scarsi di Pato per carità, ma poi col lavoro e con l umiltà e con l impegno quotidiano, sono diventati dei MOSTRI.
Pato questa attitudine non ce l ha avuta e non ce l avrà mai, ecco perchè non ha avuto e non potrà mai avere una carriera alla CR7 o Ibrahimovic.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che centra questa cosa può essere un arma a doppio taglio eh...c'era tantissima pressione sul ragazzo ed era riuscito a stupire tutti



chiamala come vuoi, ma in quella partita d esordio e per qualche mese ancora aveva una condizione fisica SUPER.
Pato in condizione top nessuno lo discute, riesce a fare quello che vuole.
quando la sua condizione fisica cala, invece diventa un giocatore mediocre perchè non possiede la tecnica necessaria per poter essere fenomeno anche da fermo(tipo Ronaldo).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> chiamala come vuoi, ma in quella partita d esordio e per qualche mese ancora aveva una condizione fisica SUPER.
> Pato in condizione top nessuno lo discute, riesce a fare quello che vuole.
> quando la sua condizione fisica cala, invece diventa un giocatore mediocre perchè non possiede la tecnica necessaria per poter essere fenomeno anche da fermo(tipo Ronaldo).



vero...ma è stato forte pure di testa all'inizio


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vero...ma è stato forte pure di testa all'inizio



all inizio si, perchè è venuto in Italia con la testa UMILE alla ricerca di imparare tutto dai grandi campioni che allora popolavano Milanello.
una volta che si è creduto arrivato ha mollato invece anche di testa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> all inizio si, perchè è venuto in Italia con la testa UMILE alla ricerca di imparare tutto dai grandi campioni che allora popolavano Milanello.
> una volta che si è creduto arrivato ha mollato invece anche di testa.



purtroppo si (anche se noi gli abbiamo dato una mano con il nostro infallibile Staff medico)


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> non solo il fisico. purtroppo.


Beh quella è stata la sua prima causa, poi anche la testa, ma senza tutti quei dannati infortuni, forse qualcosa poteva ancora dare.


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> purtroppo si (anche se noi gli abbiamo dato una mano con il nostro infallibile Staff medico)



scusami ma mi permetto di dissentire.
per me lo staff medico centra poco o niente.
anche Adriano quando stava in condizione fisica top andava a segnare al Bernabeu o faceva gol trascinando gli avversari per 50 metri di campo.
il fatto è che questi 2 giocatori non riescono ad avere una condizione top nel lungo periodo per caratteristiche sia fisiche che di dna che mentali.
non hanno l attitudine al sacrificio, e quindi a lungo termine non hanno la costanza di rendimento come loro qualità.
Con conseguenti periodi altalenanti che avranno sempre, a prescindere che siano curati da un preciso staff medico o un altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> scusami ma mi permetto di dissentire.
> per me lo staff medico centra poco o niente.
> anche Adriano quando stava in condizione fisica top andava a segnare al Bernabeu o faceva gol trascinando gli avversari per 50 metri di campo.
> *il fatto è che questi 2 giocatori non riescono ad avere una condizione top nel lungo periodo per caratteristiche sia fisiche che di dna che mentali.*
> ...



e su questo centra moltissimo il paese dove sono cresciuti...i Brasiliani sono i giocatori più forti al mondo, ma non hanno la costanza di noi Europei (e anche degli Argentini)
se continuano a crescere come stanno facendo negli ultimi anni fra 20-30 anni saranno caxxi amari


----------



## giovanni88 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e su questo centra moltissimo il paese dove sono cresciuti...i Brasiliani sono i giocatori più forti al mondo, ma non hanno la costanza di noi Europei (e anche degli Argentini)
> se continuano a crescere come stanno facendo negli ultimi anni fra 20-30 anni saranno caxxi amari



son daccordo, anche per questo ritengo che la cattiveria agonistica di un argentino alla Tevez ci sarebbe servita di più che i piagnistei di Patinho viziatinho in quella maledetta stagione..ma vabbè lasciamo stare ormai è andata.
cmq penso che l indole dei brasiliani rimarrà sempre così, anche tra 20-30 anni. sono fatti così e non cambieranno mai come caratteristiche, hanno i loro pregi e i loro difetti, così come anche noi italiani, abbiamo pregi e difetti che ci caratterizzanno per sempre.
globalizzazione permettendo chiaro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> son daccordo, anche per questo ritengo che la cattiveria agonistica di un argentino alla Tevez ci sarebbe servita di più che i piagnistei di Patinho viziatinho in quella maledetta stagione..ma vabbè lasciamo stare ormai è andata.
> cmq penso che l indole dei brasiliani rimarrà sempre così, anche tra 20-30 anni. sono fatti così e non cambieranno mai come caratteristiche, hanno i loro pregi e i loro difetti, così come anche noi italiani, abbiamo pregi e difetti che ci caratterizzanno per sempre.
> globalizzazione permettendo chiaro



anche questo è vero!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non so spiegarmelo. I primi due\tre anni da noi, per l'età, era un Fenomeno pauroso


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2013)

tra qualche anno leggeremo anche di Balotelli...


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> Pato non è mai stato un fenomeno di tecnica, un Ronaldo per dire era di un altro pianeta, ma anche un Kaka.
> la forza di Pato era l aspetto fisico, possedeva uno scatto devastante da centrometista che era imprendibile per le difese avversarie.
> persa questa sua forza è diventato un giocatore mediocre come tanti altri, anzi pure peggio.



Pare di leggere i commenti su Kakà. Mi sa che a qualcuno il concetto di tecnica non è tanto chiaro.
Si continua a presentare giocatori tecnici come dei Suazo qualunque, badate che non avete ragione


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque dispiace per lui perché ha avuto veramente tantissima sfiga (e posso capire che ad un certo punto con la testa molli), però è un bene se ne sia andato


----------



## raducioiu (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ricordo gli "Ibra gli tarpa le ali" con annesse speranze di vendere lo svedese per lasciare spazio a Pato...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Comunque ragazzi, Pato aveva una tecnica folle appena acquistato.

La partita col Napoli, il gol a Firenze, i dribbling e i tiri di destro e sinistro. Era un giocatore fortissimo e completo


----------



## giovanni88 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Pare di leggere i commenti su Kakà. Mi sa che a qualcuno il concetto di tecnica non è tanto chiaro.
> Si continua a presentare giocatori tecnici come dei Suazo qualunque, badate che non avete ragione



e si infatti, Pato quando ha smesso di avere una condizione fisica ottimale è diventato un brocco come tanti altri 
Pato faceva quelle grandi cose perche' fisicamente dava la paga a tutti, lui superava gli avversari perchè era talmente evidente che era di una spanna sopra tutti come condizione fisica che riusciva a fare tutto quello che voleva.
guarda caso, quando ha smesso di avere questa condizione top, è diventato un paracarro, addirittura adesso votato anche come bidone dell anno in Brasile.
Te lo ripeto caro Serginho difensore d ufficio del Patinho che da giorni mi stai rompendo le @@, Pato se non è in condizione fisica top è un giocatore che fatica a giocare pure in serie B.
Pato da fermo è un totem non gli riesce NULLA.


----------



## Snake (11 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Uno dei più grandi bluff della storia calcistica mondiale.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

No dai, adesso non bolliamolo... Vi ricordate il secondo gol a Roma dell'1-2?? Un misto di atletismo e di tecnica pura.

Per me è stato un bluff, nel senso che poteva essere tra i migliori un giorno, ma ha deluso tutti.. Ma qualcosa nella sua testa non è andata. Forse è stato un dramma per lui non avere più Carletto come tecnico.


----------



## Dexter (11 Dicembre 2013)

Se avessi avuto il dono di Pato adesso starei al Real con Ronaldo alla mia sinistra e Bale alla mia destra  Prima punta completa: colpo di testa,dribbling,tiro da fuori,tiro di destro-sinistro,senso del gol,velocità,buona stazza. O meglio QUASI completo: gli è mancata la testa e la voglia di allenarsi,non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo...Gli auguro tutta la sfortuna del mondo,persone cosi non meritano niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se avessi avuto il dono di Pato adesso starei al Real con Ronaldo alla mia sinistra e Bale alla mia destra  Prima punta completa: colpo di testa,dribbling,tiro da fuori,tiro di destro-sinistro,senso del gol,velocità,buona stazza. O meglio QUASI completo: gli è mancata la testa e la voglia di allenarsi,non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo...Gli auguro tutta la sfortuna del mondo,persone cosi non meritano niente.



Secondo me non è stata la non-voglia, è mancato di personalità nei momenti difficili. Gli sarebbe bastata un decimo dell'arroganza di Balotelli.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si dai ora è come sparare sulla croce rossa, va bene tutto ma non si può leggere che il primo Pato fosse un giocatore qualunque, il revisionismo è lo sport preferito da molti



Concordo.
Veniva considerato in tutto il mondo uno degli astri nascenti del calcio. Nel 2007/2008 si diceva tutt'altro sul suo conto.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sarebbe potuto diventare un goleador pazzesco, ma al livello di Ronaldo mai, non ne aveva la completezza.
Il Fenomeno era un attaccante a 360°, si creava occasioni dal nulla in qualsiasi situazione e contro qualsiasi disposizione tattica, in più giocava per la squadra ed aveva un'inventiva come nessuno. Pato sarebbe potuto diventare un finalizzatore leggendario, uno che servito bene avrebbe stampato il pallone in porta spesso o sempre ed in ogni modo, ma fuori area era un giocatore dalla grande progressione e gran dribbling spesso fini a loro stessi, sbagliava passaggi anche elementari e non aveva spiccata inventiva abbinata a concretezza. Avrebbe potuto migliorare anche in questo, ma si vedeva che non aveva la stessa stoffa dell'illustre predecessore.


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2013)

Cosa mi tocca leggere, di pato giocatorino mediocre! mah!  andate a riverdervi qualche video dei suoi gol su youtube, perché forse non vi ricordate bene che razza di mostro era.


----------



## robs91 (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Sarebbe potuto diventare un goleador pazzesco, ma al livello di Ronaldo mai, non ne aveva la completezza.
> Il Fenomeno era un attaccante a 360°, si creava occasioni dal nulla in qualsiasi situazione e contro qualsiasi disposizione tattica, in più giocava per la squadra ed aveva un'inventiva come nessuno. Pato sarebbe potuto diventare un finalizzatore leggendario, uno che servito bene avrebbe stampato il pallone in porta spesso o sempre ed in ogni modo, ma fuori area era un giocatore dalla grande progressione e gran dribbling spesso fini a loro stessi, sbagliava passaggi anche elementari e non aveva spiccata inventiva abbinata a concretezza. Avrebbe potuto migliorare anche in questo, ma si vedeva che non aveva la stessa stoffa dell'illustre predecessore.


concordo in toto


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere, di pato giocatorino mediocre! mah!  andate a riverdervi qualche video dei suoi gol su youtube, perché forse non vi ricordate bene che razza di mostro era.


agli esordi era una grande prospettiva...ma ha avuto involuzione non da poco...e il problema non erano solo gli infortuni.


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> agli esordi era una grande prospettiva...ma ha avuto involuzione non da poco...e il problema non erano solo gli infortuni.



Non sto contestando questo, ci mancherebbe, ma qualcuno più su ha avuto anche il coraggio di dire che non sia mai stato niente di che.


----------



## giovanni88 (11 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sto contestando questo, ci mancherebbe, ma qualcuno più su ha avuto anche il coraggio di dire che non sia mai stato niente di che.



quando è stato e starà bene fisicamente è stato e sarà sempre un grande giocatore questo nessuno lo discute.
quello che si discute è il fatto che questa sua condizione fisica ottimale non riesce a tenerla per troppo tempo, e qui più che i medici c entrano altre cose che abbiamo detto e ridetto più volte.


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> e si infatti, Pato quando ha smesso di avere una condizione fisica ottimale è diventato un brocco come tanti altri
> Pato faceva quelle grandi cose perche' fisicamente dava la paga a tutti, lui superava gli avversari perchè era talmente evidente che era di una spanna sopra tutti come condizione fisica che riusciva a fare tutto quello che voleva.
> guarda caso, quando ha smesso di avere questa condizione top, è diventato un paracarro, addirittura adesso votato anche come bidone dell anno in Brasile.
> Te lo ripeto caro Serginho difensore d ufficio del Patinho che da giorni mi stai rompendo le @@, Pato se non è in condizione fisica top è un giocatore che fatica a giocare pure in serie B.
> Pato da fermo è un totem non gli riesce NULLA.



Eh beh certo, i dribbling erano solo frutto dell'esplosività fisica, quando tirava da fermo e la piazzava nel set da fuori area era solo esplosività fisica, quando correva in progressione palla al piede velocissimo e COMUNQUE teneva la palla attaccata ai piedi era solo esplosività fisica, usava allo stesso modo entrambi i piedi? esplosività fisica. Amico mio, tu la tecnica non sai manco cosa sia ed è già il secondo post discutibile che leggo in pochi giorni


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Effettivamente è stato un rimpianto, più che un bluff vero. Comunque direi che abbiamo fatto bene col cambio per Balotelli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh beh certo, i dribbling erano solo frutto dell'esplosività fisica, quando tirava da fermo e la piazzava nel set da fuori area era solo esplosività fisica, quando correva in progressione palla al piede velocissimo e COMUNQUE teneva la palla attaccata ai piedi era solo esplosività fisica, usava allo stesso modo entrambi i piedi? esplosività fisica. Amico mio, tu la tecnica non sai manco cosa sia ed è già il secondo post discutibile che leggo in pochi giorni



concordo


----------



## folletto (11 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Cosa mi tocca leggere, di pato giocatorino mediocre! mah!  andate a riverdervi qualche video dei suoi gol su youtube, perché forse non vi ricordate bene che razza di mostro era.



Aveva tutto per diventare fortissimo ma a sto punto credo che abbia un decimo del cervello di Balotelli (fate due calcoli.......)


----------



## giovanni88 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh beh certo, i dribbling erano solo frutto dell'esplosività fisica, quando tirava da fermo e la piazzava nel set da fuori area era solo esplosività fisica, quando correva in progressione palla al piede velocissimo e COMUNQUE teneva la palla attaccata ai piedi era solo esplosività fisica, usava allo stesso modo entrambi i piedi? esplosività fisica. Amico mio, tu la tecnica non sai manco cosa sia ed è già il secondo post discutibile che leggo in pochi giorni




ascolta Serginho difensore di Patinho, quanti gol da fuori area ha fatto Pato col tiro come dici tu sotto il sette??2-3 massimo??
2-3 gol così li hanno fatti anche Emanuelson e Boateng. questo non vuol dire avere tecnica.
io ad esempio posso anche dirti allora che sbagliava passaggi di 1 metro. 
quindi??come la mettiamo??punto primo.
punto secondo quando correva palla al piede in progressione questo l ho già detto che era la sua unica arma vincente, su questo NESSUNO lo discute.
fatto sta che se gli toglievi quella ciao core 
punto terzo. idem l esplosività fisica, grandiosa la sua esplosività fisica quando stava bene...ora dimmi, da quanto tempo non gliela vedi a Pato questa esplositività fisica??
lui aveva una grande esplositività fisica quando era in condizione TOP.
quando non è in condizione TOP è un giocatore mediocre che perde il 90% della sua forza, ovvero proprio le 2 cose che hai detto tu: esplosività fisica e progressione con lo scatto bruciante con la palla attaccata ai piedi.


----------



## Serginho (11 Dicembre 2013)

giovanni88 ha scritto:


> ascolta Serginho difensore di Patinho, quanti gol da fuori area ha fatto Pato col tiro come dici tu sotto il sette??2-3 massimo??
> 2-3 gol così li hanno fatti anche Emanuelson e Boateng. questo non vuol dire avere tecnica.
> io ad esempio posso anche dirti allora che sbagliava passaggi di 1 metro.
> quindi??come la mettiamo??punto primo.
> ...



1)Ho detto che la PIAZZAVA, non che faceva il tiro della domenica alla Boateng. Ma le salti di proposito le parole? Poi non ho capito quanti doveva farne? XD 20 tutti così?
2)Correre palla al piede e avere il pallone attaccato ai piedi quello di chiama "controllo del pallone" e fa parte del bagaglio "tecnico" di un giocatore
3)Dopo tutti gli infortuni (strappi sopratutto) muscolari che ha avuto, i muscoli secondo te sono rimasti intatti o hanno subito danni permanenti? E' più che evidente che abbia subito danni permanenti, bene: da ciò si evince che ad un certo punto abbia smesso di muoversi di proposito, per non farsi male, ed ecco infatti che non si fa male ma è diventato un palo della luce.
Leggitelo e non rispondermi più perché hai torto, dire che Pato non ha tecnica è una falsità bella e buona


----------



## giovanni88 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 1)Ho detto che la PIAZZAVA, non che faceva il tiro della domenica alla Boateng. Ma le salti di proposito le parole? Poi non ho capito quanti doveva farne? XD 20 tutti così?
> 2)Correre palla al piede e avere il pallone attaccato ai piedi quello di chiama "controllo del pallone" e fa parte del bagaglio "tecnico" di un giocatore
> 3)Dopo tutti gli infortuni (strappi sopratutto) muscolari che ha avuto, i muscoli secondo te sono rimasti intatti o hanno subito danni permanenti? E' più che evidente che abbia subito danni permanenti, bene: da ciò si evince che ad un certo punto abbia smesso di muoversi di proposito, per non farsi male, ed ecco infatti che non si fa male ma è diventato un palo della luce.
> Leggitelo e non rispondermi più perché hai torto, dire che Pato non ha tecnica è una falsità bella e buona



1)invertendo gli ordini dei fattori il prodotto non cambia: non puoi affermare(come invece hai scritto prima) che Pato sia un giocatore tecnico perchè è riuscito a PIAZZARE la palla sotto il sette per 2-3 volte al massimo.
te l ho già detto prima, questo non vuol dire che hai tecnica, PIAZZARE la palla 2-3 volte nel sette CI RIESCE ANCHE BIRSA. e non con il tiro della domenica.
2)che possiede la qualità di correre palla al piede in progressione l ho già detto anche io, anche se comunque non è l unico, anche Kaka ce l ha e pure meglio di lui se proprio te la devo dire tutta. comunque questa infatti è l unica qualità TECNICA oltre la corsa e l esplosività che gli riconosco(che sono qualità fisiche però).
anche se, come detto prima, basta che non sia in condizione TOP per far si che questa qualità non gli serva a nulla, perchè se non hai più lo spunto di scattare in velocità a bruciare il tuo diretto marcatore, di conseguenza non hai neanche la progressione col pallone incollato ai piedi.
3)anche Ronaldo ebbe una miriade di infortuni come Pato, però lui, a differenza di Pato, riusciva a non essere un palo della luce anche giocando DA FERMO.il motivo?
semplice: perchè Ronaldo è un giocatore TECNICO a differenza di Pato. lui si.
mi spiace caro mio ma tra i 2 quello che è in torto non sono io.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2013)

professionista vergognoso.
scontato che fosse IL bidone


----------



## Rui Costa (12 Dicembre 2013)

Premio meritato. Giocatorino da due soldi, talento bluffato e iper-sponsorizzato, più discontinuo di Lamela fuso a Coutinho. Mai stato decisivo, mai impegnatosi davvero, personaggio più che persona e calciatore mediocre di solo dribbling. Integrità fisica assente ed intelligenza tattica sotto gli scarpini, al pari di quella morale completamente assente e non pervenuta. Oltre che un bluff è stato uno dei tanti affari di Galliani, venduto a 15 mln in Brasile, anche se potevamo darlo al PSG per più mln, ma sempre affare resta. Non è paragonabile a nessun giocatore decente della storia rossonera, un altro svogliato ma che a differenza di Balotelli non ha mai reso in modo dovuto. E' uno scempio sia come persona che come giocatore, cosa più grave poi il fatto che abbia soli 24 anni e abbia fatto una fine peggiore di Bojan. E' il riflettersi dei disturbi da fine carriera di Ronaldo, Adriano e Rivaldo in embrione giovanile. Giusto che sia finito così e che nessuno lo ricordi neanche. Questo abominio sportivo ha pure il coraggio di criticare il Milan a distanza, dimostrando la grande carenza di personalità, educazione ed intelligenza che non ha mai avuto. E' stato un piacere venderti, non sei da Milan e nessuno sarà mai più grande di esso, anche in caso fosse un fenomeno. Vergognati Alexander Pato.


----------

